# Joys of remodeling...



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

1" off in 6', 1-3/8" over the height of the wall. 

Had to move the strike side of the wall also to eliminate the cross leg created by fixing the corner.

Tom


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Remodeling rocks. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

That's a good case for some precision sledge work...


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

hdavis said:


> That's a good case for some precision sledge work...


Tried that, ended up cutting nails from the plates and blocking. 

Worse part, had to purchase another recip saw, the one I had is 1000 miles from the job. 

Tom


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

tjbnwi said:


> Tried that, ended up cutting nails from the plates and blocking.
> 
> Worse part, had to purchase another recip saw, the one I had is 1000 miles from the job.
> 
> Tom


I have a recip saw collection as well. If I have to pass a store to go get mine, I'll just buy another. The weirdest one is something like a Master Mechanic corded, because that's the only one the hardware store had. That was probably for modifying framing for a door or window...


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Just worked on a high end house less than 1 year old and not one wall I had to deal with was plumb. It seems to be the norm, clients think they have a really nice home until I show up and start my rant.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

I love remodel, but it is certainly not for everyone. 

Sometimes, I just wish for a nice, clean, square new buildout. :laughing: I'll settle for an addition, though.



Delta


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

As far as hands on work I prefer new construction... but dont mind remodel work. Margin wise big remodels and/or additions are my best money makers, so my favorite projects :whistling:laughing:

New builds are easier to manage and control, a little less margin though.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

avenge said:


> Just worked on a high end house less than 1 year old and not one wall I had to deal with was plumb. It seems to be the norm, clients think they have a really nice home until I show up and start my rant.


Who was the builder?


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

hdavis said:


> Who was the builder?


Don't have a clue, didn't ask and doesn't matter. House across the street has same issues and they are still building in the subdivision.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

avenge said:


> Don't have a clue, didn't ask and doesn't matter. House across the street has same issues and they are still building in the subdivision.


At least you know probably every house there is going to be the same.:blink:


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

The reason I put this in the tiling section, not the remodeling section of the forum.

Tom


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

avenge said:


> Just worked on a high end house less than 1 year old and not one wall I had to deal with was plumb. It seems to be the norm, clients think they have a really nice home until I show up and start my rant.


Had to put a kitchen into a house that was just built. 10' wall out of plumb 1", leaning back so all of the shims had to go at the top of the uppers. Made for fun ladder work.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

tjbnwi said:


> The reason I put this in the tiling section, not the remodeling section of the forum.
> 
> Tom


What an abortion.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> What an abortion.


but it lived....

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Glass went in today. 

Done...

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157683183381750

Tom


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Damn !!!


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I didn't see no glass.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Came out great Tom. They must be happy.
Looks north of 30 k


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Leo G said:


> I didn't see no glass.


Must be _really_ see through glass.

Is the tile from HD? I did one of those...randomizing the repetitive pattern drove me nuts.


----------

